# My latest order from Pipes & Cigars



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

This is my first time having that 'rope' style tobacco! Can't wait! Got some supposedly strong tobaccos recommended to me by someone on here. Smelt sooo good opening the package


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Nice little TAD happening,


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

z0diac said:


> Got some supposedly strong tobaccos


If you are looking for strong baccy, you should not be disappointed!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

all I see is nicotine! Your going to be buzzed a lot soon


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I got a nice contact buzz just from the picture! Please remain seated for a couple of those!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice pick ups, all of those are literally in my rotation. Enjoy!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

That rope tobacco looks interesting, but I'm not a huge fan of "knock you on your butt with vitamin N" style tobacco. Enjoy!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

z0diac said:


> This is my first time having that 'rope' style tobacco! Can't wait! Got some supposedly strong tobaccos recommended to me by someone on here. Smelt sooo good opening the package


that would have been me, making the recommendations to you wanting a Strong blends heheheh
And please have a full stomach before you sit down to enjoys these blends heheh
troy


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Haha, thanks for the warnings y'all. Hopefully this weekend I'll get to try a couple. If I reply with lots of typos it'll be due to the hand shaking.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

:shocked: I must now try some. never heard of rope style baccy. I hate when you first start something cause there's so much to try..lol. Its like you can never decide what you want.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

If that rope's anything like the Happy Bogie, you're in for some heady times! I actually prefer the Happy Bogie mixed with a little 5100 or HH Matured Va, to calm it down a bit. Occasionally do it with the IF, too.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

freestoke said:


> If that rope's anything like the Happy Bogie, you're in for some heady times! I actually prefer the Happy Bogie mixed with a little 5100 or HH Matured Va, to calm it down a bit. Occasionally do it with the IF, too.


cutting rope with Irish flake? Thats like cutting coke with oxy's!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I just had a bowl of the Black Irish rope. Cut off 2 thick dimes from it using a cigar cutter and rubbed it out. Nice! THAT'S the straight tobacco flavor I was looking for. I was had thought English was more of a 'plain tobacco' flavor, only to be attacked by a very feminine soapy-flowery taste (I don't mean to offend lovers of English by any means - it's just not my thing). That Black Irish was more of a 'true' tobacco. Very cigar like. I was scared of tongue bite because the tobacco was VERY moist - almost like peeling tar off the road on a hot summer day  But there was/is no bite at all.

Good nicotine content. I was puffing pretty hard on it because I wanted to finish the bowl before my company arrived. 'Was puffing to the point of making it gurgle. Got quite the nic-kick from it. Good stuff!

Can't wait to try the others!


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Oof, I'm getting light-headed just looking at it. I recall my last encounter with happy/brown bogie, and it knocked me on my butt -- three times! I packed a big bowl of it, and it took me three rounds to finish it off. Stunning (literally) stuff. 

Enjoy it (carefully)!!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

z0diac said:


> I was had thought English was more of a 'plain tobacco' flavor, only to be attacked by a very feminine soapy-flowery taste (I don't mean to offend lovers of English by any means - it's just not my thing).


What did you smoke? I don't think you were smoking a true English blend, but a Lakeland blend instead.

English blends should give you tastes of smoke and leather from the Latakia.

Lakeland tobaccos are the ones that have floral essences added to it.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah thats some serious smoking man, heavy on the Vitamin N for sure.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> cutting rope with Irish flake? Thats like cutting coke with oxy's!


So you're saying that its awesome?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> cutting rope with Irish flake? Thats like cutting coke with oxy's!


No! AIEEE!!!! I mean If with the 5100 or something! sheesh.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like you made a nice purchase Jake!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> No! AIEEE!!!! I mean If with the 5100 or something! sheesh.


sure sure freestroke, sure it wasn't a typo when you mix rope tobacco with IF. next you will be mixing ropes with tambo..... and saying what a wonderful smoke it is......till you pass out hahhahah
troy


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I think he was saying what a wonderful blender G&H is since, they are in the UK, and not a latakia blend CVL hehehh
troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

laloin said:


> sure sure freestroke, sure it wasn't a typo when you mix rope tobacco with IF. next you will be mixing ropes with tambo..... and saying what a wonderful smoke it is......till you pass out hahhahah
> troy


Well, I mix the Tambo with Royal Yacht. :biglaugh: (Not really...:wink


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you got something strong enough for you. Ropes and plugs can certainly deliver the Vitamin N.



freestoke said:


> Well, I mix the Tambo with Royal Yacht. :biglaugh: (Not really...:wink


:dizzy::scared:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

'Just had a half bowl of Dark Bird's Eye. Wow - SPICY!!! Very peppery/spicy on the tongue and throat. I'm not sure if that tobacco is usually as dry as the stuff I received, but it was very dry to the touch. Burnt well.

The taste itself was that of a pure tobacco flavor (which I prefer), but a little too spicy for me. I'm the same way with cigars - I prefer a smooth/leathery/creamy cigar to a spicy one.

I couldn't imagine packing the bowl with this stuff, as the pepper would burn one's mouth out. 

I was a big fan of the Black Irish rope though. If I remember correct, that had quite a bit of pepper to it as well, but not to the extend of what I just smoked.

Looking forward to trying out the rest of this order over the upcoming days.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

z0diac said:


> 'Just had a half bowl of Dark Bird's Eye. Wow - SPICY!!! ...
> I couldn't imagine packing the bowl with this stuff, as the pepper would burn one's mouth out.


Never had any, but why spicy? No perique or even Orientals...straight Virginia, according to tobakrevs.

Never mind...just remembering Happy Bogie. :lol:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm glad you are enjoying them, Birdseye is fantastic, I just smoked some earlier! 
For the record I do mix my ropes and tambo. I enjoy the blend.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying them, Birdseye is fantastic, I just smoked some earlier!
> For the record I do mix my ropes and tambo. I enjoy the blend.


An adult smoker if there ever was one.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying them, Birdseye is fantastic, I just smoked some earlier!
> For the record I do mix my ropes and tambo. I enjoy the blend.


Tambo & straight perique was quite tasty as well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Tambo & straight perique was quite tasty as well.


Yeah, sounds pretty good, actually. Going for that right after I finish this last (sob) bowl of Penzance (courtesy of Xodar).


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Tambo & straight perique was quite tasty as well.


It sure was brother! Even though it ghosted our souls. ound:



freestoke said:


> Yeah, sounds pretty good, actually. Going for that right after I finish this last (sob) bowl of Penzance (courtesy of Xodar).


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> It sure was brother! Even though it ghosted our souls. ound:
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


But it helped kill the Lakeland ghost; the ghosted soul was worth it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Let us know how it goes.


Didn't get to that tambo/perique cocktail last night, but this evening, watching the US Open, I'll definitely stir up a batch! That bowl of Penzance burned forEVER! :lol: (Which is a good thing, of course.) One of the best smokes I've had in a couple weeks, actually. Tasted extra good, probably because I haven't been smoking a lot of English lately and Penzance is so good to begin with.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Just had a bowl of the Dark Flake, unscented. Burnt well. Good amounts of smoke. But it had that 'soapy' taste/flavor to it which I'm guessing is what most Englishes taste like (I've only had 2 bowls of different types of English but that's what I remember about them). That taste isn't something I particularly enjoy. It's like someone took a nice dark tasting tobacco and sprinkled some potpourri into it. No tongue bite, which I've noticed with a lot of these types of tobaccos. Just has a taste that I'm not really fond of.

In non-pipe-related news, I had a nice Partagas D4 this afternoon and it was -amazing-  So it's been a good smoking day overall.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

z0diac said:


> Just had a bowl of the Dark Flake, unscented. Burnt well. Good amounts of smoke. But it had that 'soapy' taste/flavor to it which I'm guessing is what most Englishes taste like (I've only had 2 bowls of different types of English but that's what I remember about them). That taste isn't something I particularly enjoy. It's like someone took a nice dark tasting tobacco and sprinkled some potpourri into it. No tongue bite, which I've noticed with a lot of these types of tobaccos. Just has a taste that I'm not really fond of.
> 
> In non-pipe-related news, I had a nice Partagas D4 this afternoon and it was -amazing-  So it's been a good smoking day overall.


That extra flavor is that of the tobacco used in the DFU, which is not typical of an "English" tobacco. But is typical of a tobacco made in the Lakeland region.
English tobaccos give off more of a smokey smell.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Just had a bowl if the Peterson Irish Flake. Not bad at all! I didn't do the best folding job so there was some burn problems with uneven burning in the bowl. And it was VERY wet, to the point of gurgling. Nice tobacco taste to it. I think I'll take out a flake and let it sit overnight, then rub it out first, next time I try it.

What 'category' of tobacco is this (and the others in this post) ?? I'm guessing it's not classified as an English tobacco, because from what I recall, English tobaccos have that soapy/flowery taste to it.

But so far of the dozen or so tobaccos I've tried, I prefer the taste to a 1792 Flake, Black Irish rope, and this Petersons Irish Flake. What 'kind' of tobacco would that be classified as? I really prefer this straight-tobacco, cigar-tasting stuff, but I have no idea what kind of tobacco it would be categorized under. Virginia? 1792 says "Dark Kendal Flake" on the tin, and Virginia Flake by SG would obviously be a Virginia.

So I'm guessing it's more of a straight-Virginia taste that I like?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jake read my last post. Whenever someone says English typically they are referring to a tobacco with Latakia, which is described by most as a smokey tobacco. None of those are English tobaccos. Except for the fact that they are made there. Different animal those ropes.
The IF is a burley with I believe Virginia.
Burley is very reminiscent of cigars to me.

[QUOTE=z0diac;3279870]Just had a bowl if the Peterson Irish Flake. Not bad at all! I didn't do the best folding job so there was some burn problems with uneven burning in the bowl. And it was VERY wet, to the point of gurgling. Nice tobacco taste to it. I think I'll take out a flake and let it sit overnight, then rub it out first, next time I try it.

What 'category' of tobacco is this (and the others in this post) ?? I'm guessing it's not classified as an English tobacco, because from what I recall, English tobaccos have that soapy/flowery taste to it.

But so far of the dozen or so tobaccos I've tried, I prefer the taste to a 1792 Flake, Black Irish rope, and this Petersons Irish Flake. What 'kind' of tobacco would that be classified as? I really prefer this straight-tobacco, cigar-tasting stuff, but I have no idea what kind of tobacco it would be categorized under. Virginia? 1792 says "Dark Kendal Flake" on the tin, and Virginia Flake by SG would obviously be a Virginia.

So I'm guessing it's more of a straight-Virginia taste that I like?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Peterson - Irish Flake pipe tobacco reviews
When in doubt....


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Jake read my last post. Whenever someone says English typically they are referring to a tobacco with Latakia, which is described by most as a smokey tobacco. None of those are English tobaccos. Except for the fact that they are made there.


Yah I know these aren't English tobaccos.. which is why I like them I think. It must be that Latakia which throws me off. It's like a regular tobacco blended with potpourri or something. I just picture a tin with pretty little flowers decorating it. Not for me  I imagine they'd be most liked by people who like aromatics. For me they're somewhere between an aromatic and a pure-cigar type tobacco. I might grow to like them more as I continue, but at the moment that flowery taste isn't something I like.



> Different animal those ropes. The IF is a burley with I believe Virginia. Burley is very reminiscent of cigars to me.


Ok, so it's straight Burley and Virginias that like then. Makes it easier when ordering now


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Peterson - Irish Flake pipe tobacco reviews
> When in doubt....


Awesome site. Yah it seems to be all the straight Virginia tobaccos that I'm enjoying most (or Viginia/Burley blend). I'd like to try an all-Burley just so I can see the difference between a Burley and a Virginia.

Next up is the Brown Irish twist... hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

z0diac said:


> Awesome site. Yah it seems to be all the straight Virginia tobaccos that I'm enjoying most (or Viginia/Burley blend). I'd like to try an all-Burley just so I can see the difference between a Burley and a Virginia.
> 
> Next up is the Brown Irish twist... hopefully tomorrow.


BI Twist is pretty good. I smoke it when I want the nicotine tongive me a swift kick in the nuts. One of the Toby's with the most vitamin N.
For a Burley blend I like Solani Aged Burley Flake, or Edgeworth Sliced. But the latter is near impossible to get.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Had a bowl of the Brown Irish twist just now. It was very moist but burnt pretty well. Had it in my meerschaum and used my torch lighter to really get a good burn started on it and it required only a couple relights. Very peppery on the tongue/nose and even throat as I swallowed naturally. Quite bit of nicotine in it, but then I was also drawing on it steadily to help keep it burning well.

I found the Black Irish and Brown Irish twists were very similar. I'd have to smoke one right after the other to try and find any differences. 

Both are great smokes for after a meal, but I wouldn't have either to relax in the middle of the afternoon with an empty palette. The flavor would be a bit overpowering without the palette having something on it already.

Good smokes!


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

I will have to give some of these a try as I am looking for that swift Vitamin N kick as trying to ween off of cigs and go to the pipe full time. The rope definitely looks.....ummm...interesting I guess is the word.


----------

